# how to g60 16v turbo 20psi



## MkII DubnaTion (Nov 12, 2010)

i want to make a new project to put in my mk2 jetta, i have a g60 block and a few of 16v head, i just want to know what is better between a aba 16v or a g60 16v and how to make it work with the turbo ,not the supercharged. 

1.do the digifant 1 can take 20psi or i need to go megasquirt 
2.do i realy need to change the pistons for that work good..


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MkII DubnaTion said:


> 2.do i realy need to change the pistons for that work good..


 I mean really what the **** are we supposed to do with this?


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Wooooow, that's funny,I though I was a noob


----------



## nsindel (Aug 4, 2007)

subliminalmk1 said:


> I mean really what the **** are we supposed to do with this?


 Diesel pistons Senor... with some pressure relief slots cut down the sides for those 'overboost' moments. Gotta make sure to de-burr them before installation, or else it makes a sounds like a dying goat. 

(its the answer to everything really...) 

:beer: 
nathan


----------

